# Sidi Alternative?



## Fairfaxian (Dec 10, 2004)

Been riding sidis for about 25 years, and it's time for new pair!

Naw, been through a few over the years. On the bike there's nothing like em. I'm never aware of my feet as they fit PERFECTLY -even when everything hurt on a long haul. BUT WTF with the soles? In wet weather they're like roller skates on an escalator. I read that they have a new compound, but hard to tell from the website, and most LBS's no longer carry them. I took a nice fall into sharp branches recently when a worn, wet sidi greased off the pedal and I didn't click in. 
I've tried Shimano but don't like the fit. Anybody know of a shoe with a stickier sole that fits/rides like sidis?

All my hiking shoes have sticky soles that take a lot of miles to wear down. It really wouldn't be that hard for Sidi to make a durable sticky sole. Sidis are popular with top riders, and when they have to walk the terrain is typically perilous, so why not design for that need?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

When using clip-less pedals, the shoe is also the pedal. The soles are stiff to provide more transfer of power to the crank and thus into the forward motion. If the soles were like some hiking shoes or boots, then there would be some loss of performance which is why you don't see top mtbers using Keen clipless shoes and especially not sandals. There is some appreciation for lack of grip when hiking the trail so some shoes offer a couple spots in the toe for football style screw-in cleats. I guess the manufacturers could add some thin strip of rubber onto the bottom of a stiff plastic molded sole, but the lack of grip would still exist as the sole doesn't bend. Hiking soles, with the exception of mountaineering boots or similar boots used for ice climbing have some bend/give that improves grip. Some of the mtb clipless shoes do have some knobs on the underside but they are somewhat space limited as the rider will want the clip to find the pedal to clip in. I myself have been disappointed with Shimano shoes as the wide is essentially still a D width where I am definitely a EE-EEE. I currently have some M088s and I can get some foot numbness when using them. I had a pair of specialized shoes where the plastic "sole" snapped in 2 due to walking. I think the Giro Privateer might be my next attempt. I might be willing to try Lake as well. Sidi's are too expensive for me to take the chance.

Anyway, hiking shoe soles may not have the performance characteristics most desired by a "top" biker and as such you will see compromises at lower pricepoints. Also, the weight of the hiking sole will be a point of contention for the racers as well. Consider how much better the current mtb clipless shoes are for walking than the road equivalent...


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Let me throw you a curveball....are you willing to turn this upside down on it's head and try flat pedals and with comfy shoes? I only made the switch a month ago and I PRed my Strava times including 40min, 1200ft segment climb I frequently use as a baseline.

With good set of flat pedals and shoes, you'll be surprised how much better power transfer you get on the downstroke that negates any upstroke pull you get with clipless. 

Just a thought...but after 20 years on clipless I thought why not try something totally new after a crash where I couldn't clip out in time put me out for a month. Decided to give flats a try and I'm not looking back.


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

Long time Sidi fan and I've switched over to the 5:10 Kestrel. Awesome power transfer, sticky sole, comfortable enough for trail work. I even did the 2760 mile Great Divide in then. They are warm in 90+ degree weather.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

I hear your pain. Been looking for years and nothing fits like an Italian made Sidi shoe.


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

Look what I found in Sidi's outdoor section. Looks interesting.
http://www.sidi.com/en/products/cycling/shoes/outdoor/mtb-ghibli

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairfaxian (Dec 10, 2004)

The "tread" is what contacts the ground when you walk. You can have a stiff shoe with a very sticky tread. Mountaineering boots won't bend so you can retain your crampons. But the "tread" can be soft/sticky to maintain traction on rocks. Yes, you can have a very stiff shoe, with a sticky tread. But Sidi has a stiff shoe with a slick tread. Not necessary.



dbhammercycle said:


> When using clip-less pedals, the shoe is also the pedal. The soles are stiff to provide more transfer of power to the crank and thus into the forward motion. If the soles were like some hiking shoes or boots, then there would be some loss of performance which is why you don't see top mtbers using Keen clipless shoes and especially not sandals. There is some appreciation for lack of grip when hiking the trail so some shoes offer a couple spots in the toe for football style screw-in cleats. I guess the manufacturers could add some thin strip of rubber onto the bottom of a stiff plastic molded sole, but the lack of grip would still exist as the sole doesn't bend. Hiking soles, with the exception of mountaineering boots or similar boots used for ice climbing have some bend/give that improves grip. Some of the mtb clipless shoes do have some knobs on the underside but they are somewhat space limited as the rider will want the clip to find the pedal to clip in. I myself have been disappointed with Shimano shoes as the wide is essentially still a D width where I am definitely a EE-EEE. I currently have some M088s and I can get some foot numbness when using them. I had a pair of specialized shoes where the plastic "sole" snapped in 2 due to walking. I think the Giro Privateer might be my next attempt. I might be willing to try Lake as well. Sidi's are too expensive for me to take the chance.
> 
> Anyway, hiking shoe soles may not have the performance characteristics most desired by a "top" biker and as such you will see compromises at lower pricepoints. Also, the weight of the hiking sole will be a point of contention for the racers as well. Consider how much better the current mtb clipless shoes are for walking than the road equivalent...


----------



## Kali Jon (Jun 16, 2017)

Cause I wear converse to the office everyday. My Sidi’s are my Italian leather dress shoes for more serious meetings - Lunch rides.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

The softer and stickier the tread the less time in between replacement shoes. However, considering the purpose perhaps the longevity for such a pairing will last longer than I think. I'd certainly be willing to try something different. That said, the mountaineering boots I've seen tend to have pretty rough and tough soles for digging into the terrain and not a soft tread. 

I am curious about the Ghibli model as linked above, but the price will probably kill the sale for me.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Giro features Vibram on their soles. And their Code model is carbon stiff. I had Giro's Terraduros last year and Sidis 10 years ago - I don't recall them fitting alike (I actually hated the fit of both brands).

I'm a big fan of Specialized shoes. Rime model has Vibram but isn't very stiff (I use them on my geared bike but not my single speed) and this year is only available in low-end Velcro model. 

Specialized Expert XC model is super stiff, high-quality, but soles ain't sticky. I gave up on them and replaced them with used Rimes.


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

Pearl Izumi X Project Pros are really comfy and have pretty good grip.


----------



## pikeman (Jun 24, 2009)

You might try the Specialized 2FO. I'm not a Specialized fan but these are the best shoes I've ever owned after many years of Sidi's, both road and MTB. My current rotation of shoes is, Gaerne, Specialized and 5Ten. Specialized being my favorite.


----------



## lilbuj (Jun 14, 2006)

pbbreath said:


> Long time Sidi fan and I've switched over to the 5:10 Kestrel. Awesome power transfer, sticky sole, comfortable enough for trail work. I even did the 2760 mile Great Divide in then. They are warm in 90+ degree weather.


Same for me. Went to the Kestrel lace. very pleased with their durability.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Sidi SD15 MTB Shoes | Jenson USA

Edit: Nevermind, looks like they might be too flexible.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

IMO the Sidi "Outdoor" line of shoes are the only ones suited to real mountain biking.
Sidi - cycling and motorcycling shoes and clothes

The "MTB" line of shoes are for dirt roadies who don't ride real trails and/or XC racers because the plastic sole & "tread" these come with is downright terrible, regardless of how good the upper is. Good luck walking over some wet rocks in those.
Sidi - cycling and motorcycling shoes and clothes


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

The higher-end Sidi MTB shoes have a replaceable sole that is actually pretty grippy and soft. In fact, you need to have an extra sole around (which you can buy) if you have these cuz they don't last very long if you like-a-bike a lot. You're right though, the soles on some of their shoes (Dominators, etc) are pure crap.
Sidi - cycling and motorcycling shoes and clothes
Sidi - cycling and motorcycling shoes and clothes

Go ahead: have your cake and eat it too. Great fit and good traction. Expensive cake, though.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

coke said:


> Sidi SD15 MTB Shoes | Jenson USA
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, looks like they might be too flexible.


Yes, those really suck. Had a pair, WAY too flexible. Basically tennis shoes.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

JustMtnB44 said:


> IMO the Sidi "Outdoor" line of shoes are the only ones suited to real mountain biking.
> Sidi - cycling and motorcycling shoes and clothes
> 
> The "MTB" line of shoes are for dirt roadies who don't ride real trails and/or XC racers because the plastic sole & "tread" these come with is downright terrible, regardless of how good the upper is. Good luck walking over some wet rocks in those.
> Sidi - cycling and motorcycling shoes and clothes


What a ridiculous statement.

Anyone who uses the term "dirt roadies" probably can't ride for ****.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

JustMtnB44 said:


> IMO the Sidi "Outdoor" line of shoes are the only ones suited to real mountain biking.
> Sidi - cycling and motorcycling shoes and clothes
> 
> The "MTB" line of shoes are for dirt roadies who don't ride real trails and/or XC racers because the plastic sole & "tread" these come with is downright terrible, regardless of how good the upper is. Good luck walking over some wet rocks in those.
> Sidi - cycling and motorcycling shoes and clothes


So, you're new to the sport?


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> What a ridiculous statement.
> 
> Anyone who uses the term "dirt roadies" probably can't ride for ****.


Dirt roadies is more of a dis at the shoes, which look and feel more like road shoes than MTB shoes. I assure you I can ride better than most people. Anyone offended by the statement dirt roadies must be one 



mbmb65 said:


> So, you're new to the sport?


Exactly the opposite, I've been around long enough to see how much many of the Sidi shoes suck for how expensive they are. I've tried them on before and while I do agree they fit my feet very well, the tread on many of them is terrible.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

JustMtnB44 said:


> Dirt roadies is more of a dis at the shoes, which look and feel more like road shoes than MTB shoes. I assure you I can ride better than most people. Anyone offended by the statement dirt roadies must be one
> 
> Exactly the opposite, I've been around long enough to see how much many of the Sidi shoes suck for how expensive they are. I've tried them on before and while I do agree they fit my feet very well, the tread on many of them is terrible.


I find that the people who tend to worry about tread on mountain bike shoes aren't particularly skilled at staying on their bikes in the first place.


----------

